
Portrait of an Inessential Government Worker - sateesh
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-10-15/lifesaving-coast-guard-scientist-reflects-on-government-service
======
secabeen
This is a wonderful story, and a good example of the sorts of hidden value our
so-called bloated government bureaucracy can provide.

------
segmondy
Wow, what a great story. Kinda makes me sad that most of us are busy chasing
wealth instead of service to our fellow humans.

------
anonymouswacker
This really hit me in the feels. Thank you. I wish more gov workers were like
this.

~~~
LiquidSky
>I wish more gov workers were like this.

I think you missed the point of this story, then, that all the propaganda
about all government workers being lazy, useless idiots is just that:
propaganda.

~~~
natmaka
As is every propaganda about "all" members of any human groups being
something. Is there anyone seriously claiming that "_all_ government workers
are..." (whatever what)?

There are thesis about "too many" (given the results of their work) of them,
or about how more efficient the private sector would be at some of their
missions.

